# 5950x availability



## Andoran (Apr 12, 2021)

I haven't been able to find one anywhere for suggested retail for months,.The only ones I've been able to find are almost double retail. Any suggestions?


----------



## tabulius (Apr 12, 2021)

Are you hoping that someone has a secret stash somewhere? The stock is limited everywhere. Hopefully, things start to get normal, but I don't think anyone here in VI Control forum has a piece of inside information when that is going to happen.


----------



## John Longley (Apr 12, 2021)

I have an old fashioned 3950x for sale from back in the stone age, if you want it let me know. Otherwise, you need a lot of luck to get any of the new series.


----------



## Technostica (Apr 12, 2021)

They are available in the UK for about 20% above the regular price. 
If you don't want to pay that, then buy one of the lesser ones which I've seen below regular prices. 
Then upgrade when prices normalise. 
I paid £226 for the 5600X from Amazon for example.


----------



## R. Soul (Apr 13, 2021)

I got one in January via a Discord channel. You can sign up to 'PartAlert' - I believe that one is global.
I also joined 'StockInformerUK'. Not sure if there's a similar channel for other countries though. 
Even then, you got to be fast as they usually sell out in minutes.


----------

